# For those that shave their heads...



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

I've recently started giving myself a No.1 all over but am toying with going as short as without guard. How short will it be??


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

it'll be very short


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

I got it at the moment, it is very very short. I look like a thug! woo


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

MUCH shorter than a No.1?


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

YetiMan said:


> I got it at the moment, it is very very short. I look like a thug! woo


Post up a picture


----------



## justdiscovering (May 10, 2007)

used to shave to no1. then trimmer broke so i razored it ,takes less time lasts slightly longer and gives you that harder look in the gym:cursing: :thumb:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

its short without a guard far too short imo... grade 1 is about as low without looking too thugish imo


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

I might just do it for a laugh, it will be a number one again in a week after all!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i went through a stage of razoring my head every week unti li did it last week and i have spots all over it

it depends on how thick your hair is, mine is thick so a cut with the clippers doesnt look short


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

Down to the wood mate, you will look like a footie hooligan!!!


----------



## hertderg (Jun 15, 2007)

I went gradually from a no4 and now i'm on a no1 , it's short enough for me at the minute.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

No guard, cutter as close to the scalp as I can get. It's like stubble for a few days. Looks good.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

DB said:


> its short without a guard far too short imo... grade 1 is about as low without looking too thugish imo


So what are you trying to say? :confused1:


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

i've got a bare blade (no guard), it just means that u can see your scalp more, such a cool texture, i say go for it.

what harm can it do, if you don't like it, it only takes 1 week to get back to a number 1.


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

I go for the guard off. I like to think I look more like Grasshopper than a hooligan.










Or Robert Duvall in my fav ever film THX1138










Actually, looking at these, I need a haircut!


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Well it is done now 

*I* think it looks ok, I'm sure my lovely work colleagues will repay all the ****taking I have ever given x 10000!

I'm a bit tempted to take a razor to it next week as well...

The war on body hair continues!


----------



## ghostdog (May 14, 2008)

Got my mum to No.1 me on sunday and it feels so much better! wanted a 0.5 but she didn't have a guard for it


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

i used to have a no.2 but now get a no.1

much better...


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2008)

I only used to buzz all my hair off for my gradings. The Sensei was a little less brutal to the lads with no hair, One less thing to grab hold of!


----------



## ian08 (Jun 1, 2008)

ive always used no guard every time for about last 9 years.if ever going out on drink all gets bic'd off.:cool:


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

I might bic mine this weekend


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

Yeh bic it...im a baldy now anyway so i have too :confused1:


----------



## The Chauffeur (Dec 3, 2007)

I've always shaved mine with no guards on my clippers.


----------



## Rob_Rees_1986 (Apr 22, 2008)

I bioc my hair as it only takes 3 mins and if done properly has no spots or rashes. Use gillete aftershave balm as it makes the head nice and smooth. Girls at work always rubbing my head bloody pain lol


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

I lost the guard for mine so had no choice but it's cool - feels like suede 

I'm tempted to do it again cos I'm fed up of growing the sides out and I can't remember why I'm doing so in the first place....


----------



## ianp (Aug 13, 2007)

i used to use mach 3 but have now switched to the new fangled fusion  i was a bit sceptical at first but i get 3-4 full shaves, head and beard, from one razor so thats fine by me :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2008)

Gave my bro a number 1 the other day, nice lenght but with out a gaurd it generally looks a bit **** may aswell just shave it after and finish the job IMO.


----------



## darkstar (Jan 6, 2007)

Been shaving mine for 14 years.

All i can say, the women who were interested in me deffinatly changed from my old long locks to my now current smoothness.

I tend to attract extremly good looking blondes kind of straight laced ones where as befor it was always free loving wild natty heads.

I like the blondes especially from behi??


----------



## Coop (Sep 8, 2007)

I sell these http://www.headblade.com/ Give us a shout if you want one!


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

I want one! Do you ship to UK? My old boss's husband used to use these and he loved them, would swear by them


----------



## Coop (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm in warrington mate. Do you want original or sport (with wheels) blades double or triple?


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Coop said:


> I'm in warrington mate. Do you want original or sport (with wheels) blades double or triple?


Would not be till the end of the month mate, would be sport one and what blades would you recommend and how much as well, will defo PM you when I get paid :thumb:


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

Rob_Rees_1986 said:


> I bioc my hair as it only takes 3 mins and if done properly has no spots or rashes. Use gillete aftershave balm as it makes the head nice and smooth. Girls at work always rubbing my head bloody pain lol


i get loads of spot especially back of my head when i bic the noggin, my brother said its not really down to the saving more likely swetting while im asleep??? any pointers on avoiding this shaving rash/spotage?


----------



## Coop (Sep 8, 2007)

The sports one is £16.95, double blades (10) pack £9.50, triple blade (4) pack £9.50 . £1 P&P


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Coop said:


> The sports one is £16.95, double blades (10) pack £9.50, triple blade (4) pack £9.50 . £1 P&P


Nice mate, ill pm you at the end of the month :thumb:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i get an open blade. Dont know wether thats the same as guard off im presuming it is. I dont think the hair cut itself makes you look thugish i think it depends on the way you look/dress already.

If you are a big lad with a skin head and a vest on people are guna automatically think meat head really aint they. I wouldnt say david beckham looked thugish and id say his is pretty short maybe an open blade or a 1.


----------



## The Animal (Jul 15, 2008)

Rob_Rees_1986 said:


> I bioc my hair as it only takes 3 mins and if done properly has no spots or rashes. Use gillete aftershave balm as it makes the head nice and smooth. *Girls at work always rubbing my head bloody pain lol*


Haha, it's not just me then. Why do women love doing that?

I just shave it all of with my Gillette Fusion razor. Best way TBH. I have done so for about a year now.

If your gona do this, then get a proper sharp razor, a good quality one.

Dont do it with the disposable rubbish razors from tesco. It's like shaving your head with a cheese grater. Not a nice expirence.


----------



## The Animal (Jul 15, 2008)

itraininthedark said:


> i get loads of spot especially back of my head when i bic the noggin, my brother said its not really down to the saving more likely swetting while im asleep??? any pointers on avoiding this shaving rash/spotage?


Could try a shaving foam with Aloe vera. Or use Cocoa Butter after you shave. Fantastic stuff Cocoa Butter.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

The Animal said:


> Haha, it's not just me then. Why do women love doing that?


When it's grown past the stubbly stage it feels soft and velvety


----------



## dirtymusket1 (May 24, 2008)

bigacb said:


> Yeh bic it...im a baldy now anyway so i have too :confused1:


Me too!


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

I'm rocking a number 2/3 at the moment, the Missus likes it a bit longer


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

i shave my own hair, see pic


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

MaKaVeLi said:


> i shave my own hair, see pic


Ouch, think ya missed lol!!!

Need someone to do mine again, it's getting curly lol :laugh:


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Ouch, think ya missed lol!!!
> 
> Need someone to do mine again, it's getting curly lol :laugh:


haha, i think you should try the blade 0 look


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Mach 3 Turbo all the way here


----------

